# Dailymotion App - How to take French OFF!



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

*I4 Dailymotion App - How to take French OFF!*

I can't find the option for English, it just automatically assumed I was French, like I live in St. Sauveur. LOL!

Where the hell is the language setting?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

To change the keyboard:









To change the language you have to go to settings.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks dona but I don't think you understand what I'm trying to say. Everything IS in English EXCEPT for Dailymotion webpage and app for the iPhone. I have all settings set for English.

I have a question for you though, how did you get that globe icon between the 123 and space bar, in your first pic?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Whoops... hmm is Dailymotion in the Settings?

Oh I think you only have the Globe if you have more than two input languages.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

No, Dailymotion is not in Settings and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have an iPod Touch just now, but I downloaded DailyMotion to my iPad when I click on the browse button at the bottom of the screen and then look at the top of the screen, there is a space to enter text and then a button that has CA on it - click that and you can pick what region you want to browse - Canada (EN) and Canada (FR) are right there.

Margaret


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Margaret, app works in English but the app doesn't get me to all videos. I have to go to the web browser for certain ones and... guess what, it's in French! LOL

I have to manually change the fr to en in the address bar, real pain in the ass.

Thanks anyways guys, close this thread, I've had it with Dailymotion.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

If you paid for the app, I'd write to the folks who make it and report it as a bug. Maybe they'll fix it.


----------

